# The Best Festival T-shirts of 2013



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

It has been a great year for summer music festivals around the globe. From Glastonbury to Newport, millions have gone wild to the sound of their favourite bands live. And with huge audiences and copious amounts of festival goers comes great possibilities of sales, especially when it comes to everyone’s favourite clothing piece: printed T-shirts.

Not so long ago we looked at the perfect love triangle that exists between screen printing, festivals and bands, well today we’re going to go one step further than that.

We have indulged in a selection of the best official merchandising T-shirts from some of the most important music festivals and brought them all into one hand gallery here for you to enjoy!










_There were just toooooo many images to upload them all so the rest can be found in the original article on our blog (there are a lot)_


----------



## sgreen2308 (Dec 22, 2012)

That's a lot


----------

